# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 17-01: Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT, 10 February 2017*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries:

*Table of Contents

*Brother Emund - The Long Watch

Myen'Tal - Metamorphosis


Save
Save​


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

*Snif's Vote!*

1st Place: Myen'Tal, Metamorphasis, 3 pts
2nd Place: Brother Emund, The Long Watch, 2 pts

Nice! These were both good! I must admit, "Toxic" just didn't do it for me this time around. Nothing came to mind. These two stories of yours though - excellent work!

Myen, Yours took first clear and away. It makes a great intro to a larger story on the infiltration, or infestation, of a base by one nasty customer. A nice straight up horror story. No big guns, no super heroics, just plain ol' horrific death dealt by an seemingly unstoppable monster.

Emund, your story brings to mind an old pic of a psyker in a open-faced coffin-sized canister either being put into or taken out of the golden throne. If memory serves me right, I saw it first in the original Rogue Trader, but I've seen it other places since. Sadly I'm not sure where I've stored my Rogue Trader, and it's not an image easily found online else I'd put here, but it's the one image that always comes up when the topic of the Golden Throne and psyker mealtime comes up. :good:


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1st, Brother Emund, The Long Watch, 3pts

Good take on theme this month, Brother Emund. I think _the Long Watch_ really emphasizes the moral 'gray' area of the 41st millennium quite well. I like Paulo's line about always being a good servant of the emperor, even though he is an unsanctioned psyker. And the Inquisitor's reaction to that line actually surprised me, but I suppose the Inquisition looks upon psykers fated for Holy Terra differently than the others?

Good job on a challenging topic this month:smile2:!



> Myen, Yours took first clear and away. It makes a great intro to a larger story on the infiltration, or infestation, of a base by one nasty customer. A nice straight up horror story. No big guns, no super heroics, just plain ol' horrific death dealt by an seemingly unstoppable monster.


Thanks, Treesnifer, the 'toxic' theme for this month kind of forced me to think outside the box. The black ooze thing was actually something I wanted to incorporate in a really old story of mine. But I never finished that, so this seemed like a perfect time to experiment with it and write something subtly different than my usual stuff. I'm glad you enjoyed it:grin2:!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

1st Place: Myen'Tal, Metamorphasis, 3 pts

Well done, a nice story, short but gruesome!!

.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st: *Myen'Tal*
2nd: *Brother Emund*


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> 1st: *Myen'Tal*
> 2nd: *Brother Emund*


Pipped at the post! Damn, the competition was tough this month... >


.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

> Pipped at the post! Damn, the competition was tough this month... >


It's been a while since I've beaten you, Brother Emund, at long last my glorious reign is restored... for this month:grin2:

I just realized this, but has your name always been Brother Emund? For some reason I always thought it was Brother Edmund, I've been calling you that for months.


----------

